# Share a Boat / Fishing partners



## Four Reel (Sep 13, 2014)

Gentleman, new to fishing and will be purchasing a 28' center console this week.. I am looking for three quality folks to share in the experience.. I am thinking we would 150.00 a month plus any fuel, bait and minor misc expense... we would fish every other Sunday or if the group would like to fish more frequently we could jump in boat and go.. I'm open for discussion.. The 150.00 a month would cover slip and boat cost.. I have always heard of Share a boat but concept but this is a real deal.. 

P.M. me for any question or concerns


----------



## Spinner68 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi would be interested in it I am from corpus Christi area text me been boat since I could walk 361 673 2078


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Pm sent


----------

